# What type of morph is this red eyed tree frog?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it always that colour. Much nicer than the leucistic ones in my opinion and a proper blue compared to the blue Whites Tree Frogs.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> Is it always that colour. Much nicer than the leucistic ones in my opinion and a proper blue compared to the blue Whites Tree Frogs.


This was a supplier picture but I went a head and got her yesterday.

The colours go darker at night like the normal red eyes do so the blue parts turn navy blue. All her colouring inside the back legs and side of body is weird too, it's like a dark purple brown colour. Haven't really got to have a good look at her yet as I'm letting her settle in. She is a very rare specimen indeed! Maybe I should try breeding her:2thumb:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

nice one!

reminds me a bit at this "piedball" Phyllomedusa sauvagii:

sauvagiipiedballyxanthic.jpg Photo by hamus | Photobucket


kind regards,
Martin


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

@andaroo beautiful specimen mate, breeding should definitely be on the cards - any chance of some other pics when she's more settled?

@earthtiger Literally sat drooling for the past 5 minutes


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

some more pics for you guys.



















and a video:

https://instagram.com/the_frog_keeper/p/zgPSNYSnbh/


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow that's nice!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

some more pics


----------

